# What Powered Studio Monitors are you running?



## easyrider (Sep 29, 2021)

Please post the monitors your currently run…

Thanks


----------



## emilio_n (Sep 29, 2021)

IK Multimedia iLoud Micro, but thinking to get a pair of iLoud MTM. I Am in the budget side.


----------



## RonV (Sep 29, 2021)

Yamaha HS80m with Sonarworks EQ


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Sep 29, 2021)

Dynaudio LYD 48


----------



## Zanshin (Sep 29, 2021)

Focal Shape 50


----------



## quietmind (Sep 29, 2021)

Meyer Sound HD1


----------



## rrichard63 (Sep 29, 2021)

Blue Sky MediaDesk 2.1


----------



## davinwv (Sep 29, 2021)

Focal CMS-40s.


----------



## kgdrum (Sep 29, 2021)

Focal Twin 6


----------



## Karmand (Sep 29, 2021)

Focal Solo b6


----------



## davidm (Sep 29, 2021)

Adam Audio T5V


----------



## Mike Marino (Sep 29, 2021)

Mackie HR824 mk1


----------



## jneebz (Sep 29, 2021)

Focal CMS 65


----------



## Double Helix (Sep 29, 2021)

Two sets of JBLs -- LSR 305 & 1Series 104BT (plus cute little JBL Duets with my laptop)


----------



## jcrosby (Sep 29, 2021)

Sceptre S8s, 1st gen Ilouds.

I see a lot of claims online about people having noise issues with Sceptres. It's never been an issue for me. Even at obscenely loud levels there's no audible hiss unless you get really close to the speakers...


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 29, 2021)

emilio_n said:


> IK Multimedia iLoud Micro, but thinking to get a pair of iLoud MTM. I Am in the budget side.


Same here. Iloud micros on my notation composing desk for Staffpad and Dorico.

Adam T5Vs for the larger set up.


----------



## John Longley (Sep 29, 2021)

I use large passive Tyler mains, but I just ordered some Neumann KH310s and they’re fantastic for the size.


----------



## Kevin Fortin (Sep 29, 2021)

Fostex PM0.5


----------



## Ben E (Sep 29, 2021)

Dynaudio BM5A


----------



## jtnyc (Sep 29, 2021)

Dynaudiio BM5a’s and Avantone Mixcubes


----------



## proxima (Sep 29, 2021)

Adam A7X


----------



## heisenberg (Sep 29, 2021)

Adam A7 with a Sub8.


----------



## Trash Panda (Sep 29, 2021)

Kali Audio LP6. Best entry level monitors by a mile.


----------



## jmauz (Sep 29, 2021)

Focal Trio6 Be for LCR, Focal CMS 65 for Ls Rs, Focal CMS Sub


----------



## Wedge (Sep 29, 2021)

Yamaha HS8s


----------



## mybadmemory (Sep 29, 2021)

ILoud Micro and Yamaha HS5. But I do most of my work though a pair of AKG K240s, and only really use monitors for sanity checking later.


----------



## Chris Wagner (Sep 29, 2021)

Presonus Eris E8
IK Multimedia iLoud Micro Monitor


----------



## kgdrum (Sep 29, 2021)

I have to admit I’m a bit surprised how many people are using various IK iLoud monitors. I have actually never heard them,all of these posts are piquing my curiousity ………..


----------



## KJL (Sep 29, 2021)

Yamaha HS5s


----------



## ThomasL (Sep 29, 2021)

Genelec 8040


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Sep 29, 2021)

KRK Rokit 5's (the original ones, not newer gens).
Probably going to upgrade soon, probably the Adam T7V's, although I may save up for something better. The KRK's served me well for over a decade, so I don't mind spending a bit more for the right set.


----------



## Saxer (Sep 29, 2021)

Barefoot Micromain 27

A lot of my mixing problems went away with this monitors.


----------



## Paulogic (Sep 29, 2021)

Tapco S5 (Made by Mackie ?)


----------



## sundrowned (Sep 30, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> Kali Audio LP6. Best entry level monitors by a mile.


I tried them and the sound is fantastic, especially for the price. But they have a loud hiss which for a bedroom setup is just too loud for my ears.

Rokit 5 G4s for me. Which are ok. Small and no hiss at least.


----------



## digitallysane (Sep 30, 2021)

Adam Audio T7V at work, Genelec 8010A at home.
Yamaha HPH-MT8 headphones.


----------



## Marsen (Sep 30, 2021)

Hafler TRM8


----------



## TomislavEP (Sep 30, 2021)

A pair of ALESIS M1active 520's for many years now. A reliable and affordable workhorse. I'm using them in conjunction with Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro and Audio-Technica M50X.


----------



## davinwv (Sep 30, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> Kali Audio LP6. Best entry level monitors by a mile.



I just recommended the IN-5s to a friend. I think Kali has solved the hiss issues with this first release from its 2nd. wave of products.

If I were buying monitors right now, the IN-5s would be my choice without hesitation.


----------



## muk (Sep 30, 2021)

Geithain RL906.

As a second system I have Blue Sky eXoII combined with Micca MB42X in a Dolby Atmos configuration.


----------



## widescreen (Sep 30, 2021)

Tannoy Gold 7 + PreSonus Tremblor T10


----------



## re-peat (Sep 30, 2021)

A pair of *Emes Black*, as the main set, plus the *D'Max Super Cubes 5*.

_


----------



## Allen Constantine (Sep 30, 2021)

Adam Audio S2V.


----------



## md11 (Sep 30, 2021)

PSI A21M


----------



## Ben H (Sep 30, 2021)

Sceptre S6s. Love em.


----------



## RoyBatty (Sep 30, 2021)

Equator Audio D4 monitors and Beyerdynamic DT 880 headphones with Waves NX Ocean Way


----------



## Dietz (Sep 30, 2021)

Munro Sonic EGG 150 (stereo). They come with their own, separate amp. - Best stereo imaging in their price-range, IMHO.

BlueSky MediaDesk (modified for Auro 3D in 10.1).

(... plus passive Yamaha NS-10M and Auratones in stereo).


----------



## easyrider (Sep 30, 2021)

Thanks for the input friends….Reason I asked is I’ve just finished building my desk and it’s 2.5m wide and the room is bigger….My Adam AX5 look lost and I would like to add another couple of larger monitors to my setup….

Seeing what you lot are running is interesting for research purposes….The reviews of the Kali In 8 V2 seem undoubtably positive and a few reviews said they were comparable to speakers worth double or even treble the price….

So keep them coming…..I’m researching a lot….👍🤓


----------



## darcvision (Sep 30, 2021)

mybadmemory said:


> ILoud Micro and Yamaha HS5. But I do most of my work though a pair of AKG K240s, and only really use monitors for sanity checking later.


i have iloud micro and the bluetooth feature is really nice especially for listening music when working at home


----------



## M. vDiva Fabbiani (Sep 30, 2021)

Neumann KH 120 A (and a pair of Yamaha NS10 in a box, waiting for a bigger space).


----------



## ed buller (Sep 30, 2021)

ADAM A77X's.......luv em

best

ed


----------



## holywilly (Sep 30, 2021)

PSI A17M


----------



## holywilly (Sep 30, 2021)

md11 said:


> PSI A21M


Glad to see a PSI user here! I’m not alone.


----------



## MisteR (Sep 30, 2021)

Sceptre S6s.


----------



## Mornats (Sep 30, 2021)

Hobbyist. HS7 in an untreated room and no Sonarworks. Ouch. Mine are all white and are great to look at whilst mixing on DT 880 pros 

Seriously though, they sound great and detailed but can't trust (or sometimes hear) the bass due to the room rather than any lack of from the speakers.


----------



## Soundbed (Sep 30, 2021)

About the Kali



sundrowned said:


> I tried them and the sound is fantastic, especially for the price. But they have a loud hiss which for a bedroom setup is just too loud for my ears.





easyrider said:


> The reviews of the Kali In 8 V2 seem undoubtably positive and a few reviews said they were comparable to speakers worth double or even treble the price….



I tried the Kali 8’s and returned them due to the loud hiss. 

Currently using Focal Alpha 6.5” and much happier vs the Kali 8.


----------



## Trash Panda (Sep 30, 2021)

Maybe it's a Gen 1 issue? Mine have no hiss or I'm deaf to the frequency range the hiss lives in.


----------



## davinwv (Sep 30, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> I tried the Kali 8’s and returned them due to the loud hiss as well.


Kali has supposedly corrected the hiss issues on its Wave 2 boxes.


----------



## Colin66 (Sep 30, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> I tried the Kali 8’s and returned them due to the loud hiss.
> 
> Currently using Focal Alpha 6.5” and much happier vs the Kali 8.


Is that the 1st iteration of the 8's that you tried/returned? Apparently the V2 are much better.


----------



## Soundbed (Sep 30, 2021)

Colin66 said:


> Is that the 1st iteration of the 8's that you tried/returned? Apparently the V2 are much better.


Yes very likely. I wanted to be a first adopter. Haven’t been watching the brand since. So I didn’t realize there was a V2 that might have corrected that issue. 

In my room, they also sounded like cardboard without Sonarworks. I tried setting up them up correctly with the controls but my favorite reference tracks sounded lifeless and lacking … Sonarworks helped. So, my personal experience was not positive enough to want to try again, but I am probably an outlier.


----------



## Colin66 (Sep 30, 2021)

Am about to purchase a pair of Genelec 8320APM with the GLM software. Was gonna be Kali IN-8 2nd Wave but need the acoustics sorting so the Genelec's seemed like a better option.


----------



## easyrider (Sep 30, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> Yes very likely. I wanted to be a first adopter. Haven’t been watching the brand since. So I didn’t realize there was a V2 that might have corrected that issue.
> 
> In my room, they also sounded like cardboard without Sonarworks. I tried setting up them up correctly with the controls but my favorite reference tracks sounded lifeless and lacking … Sonarworks helped. So, my personal experience was not positive enough to want to try again, but I am probably an outlier.



Yeah V2 of the Kali has 12db less self noise, a completely new amp, Improved performance and DSP.

No hiss…..Improved sound.


----------



## jamie8 (Sep 30, 2021)

Marsen said:


> Hafler TRM8


Still use these, great sound !


----------



## rnieto (Sep 30, 2021)

Genelec 8340 with the GLM kit. It's an investment, but worth every penny.


----------



## muk (Sep 30, 2021)

Oh, I forgot to mention my third set of speakers. I have a pair of venerable Quad ESL 57. Amazing speakers, if a little unwieldy. I use these for pleasure listening.


----------



## toddkreuz (Sep 30, 2021)

Just got rid of my Adams, going exclusively headphones. 
Getting much better translation. I wish i would have switched
a long time ago.


----------



## Soundbed (Sep 30, 2021)

toddkreuz said:


> Just got rid of my Adams, going exclusively headphones.
> Getting much better translation. I wish i would have switched
> a long time ago.


Which headphones?


----------



## RogiervG (Sep 30, 2021)

Currently Tannoy reveal 502, connected to an m-audio pci audio interface
Headphones: Beyerdynamic DT990 Pro


----------



## Marsen (Sep 30, 2021)

jamie8 said:


> Still use these, great sound !


Yeah, they sound fantastic.
I used to have a full surround set (ink. Sub) in my old studio.


----------



## toddkreuz (Sep 30, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> Which headphones?


Beyerdynamic DT 770. Nothing special, but i've used them since 2005, so 
i know them like the back of my hand. No special headphone amp, just the output
on my RME DSP. 

This is a great discussion if you missed it. Two of the best in the business.


----------



## PaulieDC (Sep 30, 2021)

Neumann KH 80s + KH 750 sub (cal’d with their MA-1 mic and software)


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Sep 30, 2021)

Behringer Truth B1030A's + Behringer NEKKST K10S Sub


----------



## Colin66 (Sep 30, 2021)

PaulieDC said:


> Neumann KH 80s + KH 750 sub (cal’d with their MA-1 mic and software)


Still remember reading the thread you wrote as a result of your purchase


----------



## PaulieDC (Sep 30, 2021)

Colin66 said:


> Still remember reading the thread you wrote as a result of your purchase


Yeah, I did babble on a bit, probably the result of the shock from the price, lol!


----------



## danevaz (Sep 30, 2021)

15+ year old ADAM A7Xs


----------



## SupremeFist (Sep 30, 2021)

Yamaha MSP5 + HS8S sub. No longer used though since I got Slate VSX. Although I sometimes do a final check on the AmazonBasics USB-Powered Computer Speakers.


----------



## DJiLAND (Sep 30, 2021)

I'm using 6.0 Surround.
Dutch&Dutch 8c front&side, Neumann KH80 rear surround (old picture..My kh80 went from the secondary monitor to the rear.)
and little eve audio sc203.
Neumann KH80 is a great speaker acoustically. When the MIR 3D is released, I plan to purchase an additional KH80 as a ceiling speaker and try the Atmos.


----------



## Colin66 (Sep 30, 2021)

PaulieDC said:


> Yeah, I did babble on a bit, probably the result of the shock from the price, lol!


lol...it was interesting though!


----------



## Sheridan (Sep 30, 2021)

Focal Solo 6 Be 40th


----------



## Oxytoxine (Sep 30, 2021)

Currently just IK Iloud MTM. Wanted to save for some nice Neumanns or Genelecs as an upgrade from my Yamahas HS, which fatigue my ears and have something very harsh in them, but after a comparison was stunned by what the small Ilouds can deliver - very happy with them.


----------



## J-M (Sep 30, 2021)

Behringer Truths (B2031A). No reason to upgrade since it's going to take a loooooong time until I get into a room that doesn't sound like shit, so when mixing I mostly check the panning with them and do the rest on (equally bad) headphones - now those I need to upgrade...


----------



## Mr Sakitumi (Sep 30, 2021)

Genelec 8020's + Beyerdynamic DT770 Pros


----------



## BassClef (Sep 30, 2021)

Focal Alpha 65. Earlier this year they upgraded these to Alpha 65 EVO ($449 each) but I have not listened to those yet to see if they are worth upgrading.


----------



## Soundbed (Sep 30, 2021)

SupremeFist said:


> Yamaha MSP5 + HS8S sub. No longer used though since I got Slate VSX. Although I sometimes do a final check on the AmazonBasics USB-Powered Computer Speakers.


Wait were we supposed to mention our subwoofer too? 🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## jon wayne (Sep 30, 2021)

BassClef said:


> Focal Alpha 65. Earlier this year they upgraded these to Alpha 65 EVO ($449 each) but I have not listened to those yet to see if they are worth upgrading.


By chance, have you A/Bd these with HSR 80s?


----------



## BassClef (Sep 30, 2021)

jon wayne said:


> By chance, have you A/Bd these with HSR 80s?


no...sorry


----------



## easyrider (Sep 30, 2021)

I’m fairly certain I’m going for three way speakers but keep em coming…


----------



## easyrider (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## Phaedraz (Sep 30, 2021)

HEDD type 20. Upgraded from HS80m. The difference is vast. Check them out.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Sep 30, 2021)

Alesis M1 Active. They are getting old.


----------



## Tim_Wells (Sep 30, 2021)

ILoud Micro (surprised how many folks here have them), Mackie HR824s (original model), and Sennheiser HD6XXs. Sonarworks for speakers and headphones. 

Was thinking I needed some higher-end speakers. But I'm not so sure now.


----------



## PaulieDC (Sep 30, 2021)

Oxytoxine said:


> Currently just IK Iloud MTM. Wanted to save for some nice Neumanns or Genelecs as an upgrade from my Yamahas HS, which fatigue my ears and have something very harsh in them, but after a comparison was stunned by what the small Ilouds can deliver - very happy with them.


Couldn't agree more... had I not gone with the Neuman 2.1 DSP system I would still be using the MTMs.


----------



## PaulieDC (Sep 30, 2021)

BassClef said:


> Focal Alpha 65. Earlier this year they upgraded these to Alpha 65 EVO ($449 each) but I have not listened to those yet to see if they are worth upgrading.


I need to be careful... how many times have you mentioned hardware of some sort and I ended up buying it... SL88 Grand ThankYouVeryMuch.


----------



## nspaas (Sep 30, 2021)

Genelec 1031a. Luv 'em because I know 'em.


----------



## Rossy (Sep 30, 2021)

I'm using a pair of presonus E5's which have a lot of detail and good separation but lack any kind of bottom end. it's not surprising considering their size so I had to add a sub woofer to it, some Logitech thingy but since I mainly do all my work on headphones, that setup does me well.


----------



## Robert Kooijman (Oct 1, 2021)

A pair of IK Iloud MTM's as nearfield monitors. Still impressed by them. But it was crucial to mount them on stands, when on top of the desk there was no way to get rid of a certain boxiness. After a lot of experimentation, 20 cm glass blocks did wonders.

We also have a pair of high-end monitors driven by a linear-phase, active filter and discrete amps. But I prefer the much smaller MTM's. Very neutral, and the size allows them to be at a perfect nearfield position. For normal, tinnitus-friendly listening levels, there's IMO no need at all for a subwoofer.


----------



## BassClef (Oct 1, 2021)

PaulieDC said:


> I need to be careful... how many times have you mentioned hardware of some sort and I ended up buying it... SL88 Grand ThankYouVeryMuch.


You are too funny!


----------



## cqd (Oct 1, 2021)

Yamaha MSP5s and Adam T7Vs..
Both with Sonarworks..


----------



## PaulieDC (Oct 1, 2021)

nspaas said:


> Genelec 1031a. *Luv 'em because I know 'em.*


BINGO. I'm staying with what I have now, want to know my rig like my refrigerator.


----------



## Blakus (Oct 1, 2021)

I’m running ATC SCM25a Pro with 2x Adam Sub10 through a DEQX dsp correction box. Well that was a mouthful 😂


----------



## jim2b (Oct 1, 2021)

Dynaudio BM-6a, and a Dynaudio sub.


----------



## Fidelity (Oct 1, 2021)

Alesis Elevate 5. Miss my KRK G1 RP5s.


----------



## alcorey (Oct 1, 2021)

Sonic Animas by Joachim Gerhard powered by a Manley Stingray and
KRK VXT-8's


----------



## stigc56 (Oct 1, 2021)

Dynaudio BM6A with ADAM sub


----------



## Simon Lee (Oct 1, 2021)

Neumann kh120’s With a KRK Sub


----------



## rhizomusicosmos (Oct 1, 2021)

Genelec 8260A at work. 

Beyerdynamic DT-880 at home . . .


----------



## Robo Rivard (Oct 1, 2021)

Life is insane. I paid 900$ CAN for a pair of Alesis M1 active MK1 twenty years ago, and the MK3 version now sells for 400$ CAN. Same specs, except that the monitors are slightly smaller (speakers are the same size).


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 1, 2021)

alcorey said:


> Sonic Animas by Joachim Gerhard powered by a Manley Stingray and
> KRK VXT-8's


What an great little speaker! I have the Sonic Allegra’s which are essentially the big brother speaker in my home stereo,they are simply amazing!










Sonics by Joachim Gerhard Allegra loudspeaker


Time thins the ranks of specialist industries. Trends, products, and companies come and go. High-end audio is a poster child for this reality, and most veteran audiophiles have evidence of the casualtiesliterature or orphaned products, stashed away somewhere. But a small number of true believers...




www.stereophile.com


----------



## alcorey (Oct 1, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> What an great little speaker! I have the Sonic Allegra’s which are essentially the big brother speaker in my home stereo,they are simply amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, nice, nice! Jealous!

Years ago, on what was then Gearslutz, Brian Lucey, a highly respected mastering engineer (Black Keys and more) was touting them as an absolutely fantastic near-field solution and got involved with distribution for a bit, so I ordered a pair from him and couldn't be happier - translation is wonderful.
Everyone who hears them can't believe what clarity they produce for their size

I can just imagine what those Allegra's sound like for your home stereo.....man


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 1, 2021)

alcorey said:


> Nice, nice, nice! Jealous!
> 
> Years ago, on what was then Gearslutz, Brian Lucey, a highly respected mastering engineer (Black Keys and more) was touting them as an absolutely fantastic near-field solution and got involved with distribution for a bit, so I ordered a pair from him and couldn't be happier - translation is wonderful.
> Everyone who hears them can't believe what clarity they produce for their size
> ...


Yeah they are all amazing,I worked with Gerhards partner Allen Perkins for about 10 years and met Gerhard several times. He’s a unique character and imo a true genius with speaker design.
* a word of warning for people looking for these ,reportedly there were some knock-off counterfeits floating around,shop VERY carefully.* 
I’m NOT talking about Brian Lucey,he was a legitimate dealer but subsequently some strange stuff apparently went on……..
Do not buy these sight unseen on eBay etc……
But the actual Sonics by Gerhard are great speakers. 👍


----------



## alcorey (Oct 1, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> Yeah they are all amazing,I worked with Gerhards partner Allen Perkins for about 10 years and met Gerhard several times. He’s a unique character and imo a true genius with speaker design.
> * a word of warning for people looking for these ,reportedly there were some knock-off counterfeits floating around,shop VERY carefully.*
> I’m NOT talking about Brian Lucey,he was a legitimate dealer but subsequently some strange stuff apparently went on……..
> Do not buy these sight unseen on eBay etc……
> But the actual Sonics by Gerhard are great speakers. 👍


Yes, it was sad what happened - a real fiasco - and Brian eventually washed his hands of the whole thing as he was hardly making pennies for his hard work trying to introduce something really good to people


----------



## Instrugramm (Oct 1, 2021)

I ran Amphion One15s with the Amphion 100 amp in combo with two SVS SB2000 Pros and was quite happy with my setup, I will however have to sell them now (just like pretty much everything including my piano and cello) to cover the cost of renovation due to the water damage that hit our house.

I currently opt to maybe get Genelec 8351Bs + matching subs or SVS SB2000 Pros down the line once I will have rebuilt my studio (probably around this time next year), provided I will be financially ok by then...


----------



## alcorey (Oct 1, 2021)

Instrugramm said:


> I ran Amphion One15s with the Amphion 100 amp in combo with two SVS SB2000 Pros and was quite happy with my setup, I will however have to sell them now (just like pretty much everything including my piano and cello) to cover the cost of renovation due to the water damage that hit our house.


Ouch!!!! So Sorry to hear that - Where are you?


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 1, 2021)

Instrugramm said:


> I ran Amphion One15s with the Amphion 100 amp in combo with two SVS SB2000 Pros and was quite happy with my setup, I will however have to sell them now (just like pretty much everything including my piano and cello) to cover the cost of renovation due to the water damage that hit our house.
> 
> I currently opt to maybe get Genelec 8351Bs + their Subs or SVS SB2000 Pros down the line once I will have rebuilt my studio (probably around this time next year).


I’m sorry to hear this at least you’re OK.
GOOD LUCK 👍


----------



## Instrugramm (Oct 1, 2021)

Well... we weren't hit by a flood or anything, it was a pipe that broke in our living room a few months back and totally wrecked that space, it didn't reach my studio but my pc was in the living room. I got pretty much everything of value out of the living room within a few days and drove it to friends and family. Unfortunately as there was water trapped underneath the floor, opening it released a lot of humidity which essentially caused our whole house to become a paradise for mold, only my father's room (he's turning 83 next month, I'm taking care of him), ironically our bathroom and the kitchen weren't affected but what used to be my studio room (good thing I saved all of my equipment, panels etc. beforehand with the exception of my handwired Marshall 1960 4x12), my movie room/ girlfriend's office room, as well as my bedroom are absolutely ruined.

The insurance only covers part of the damage caused in our living room, since the whole floor needs to be removed (not talking about the wood, I really mean the floor, going down to the bare foundations) the actual damage costs exceed the coverage and so we'll have to get as much money as possible to pay it ourselves (to be fair we will probably redo the piping of the house to be sure this won't happen again anytime soon).

Most of the renovations will be done by me and a good friend of mine but I smashed my foot with a sledgehammer (fortunately only breaking a toe and causing slight damage to the tissue) a few weeks back when trying to "dissasemble" old furniture, so I'm not sure about my capabilities in that sector.

Long story short, a lot of familiy memorabilia is gone, I'm currently living in my girlriend's parents' guest room and 2021+2022 will be two years I probably won't forget...


----------



## Instrugramm (Oct 1, 2021)

alcorey said:


> Ouch!!!! So Sorry to hear that - Where are you?


Luxembourg, where getting repairs done to your house is especially cheap...


----------



## Instrugramm (Oct 1, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> I’m sorry to hear this at least you’re OK.
> GOOD LUCK 👍


Thank you,

I'm sure a lot of people had to go through auch a scenario this year, may it be due to fires, flooding etc.
Unfortunately these things happen and I try not to think of destiny hitting me in particular or something, my father's ok, my girlfriend's ok and I'm (kind of) ok that's everything that matters, I will rebuild everything eventually and will try to improve it where I can as I go along. 

Now let's get back to the topic, enough whining around...^^


----------



## NULL_Bits (Oct 1, 2021)

Yamaha HS-7s. They sound pretty nice though they are ported which kinda sucks and the low end is a little more colored than I prefer, but I've turned my living room into my studio and my OLED TV into my monitor, and these are pretty nice "everything" speakers. They get nice and loud for watching movies and such but are still workable as monitors.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Oct 1, 2021)

Dynaudio BM15A

I also have a pair of IK Multimedia iLoud Micro monitors, which I used for my portable rig. They were great for that purpose. Sturdy, neutral enough, and loud enough.

Last, but not least, I have a pair of ADAM A7 monitors. I use them occasionally for editing duties because their ribbon tweeters reveal high-end frequencies better than my other monitors. However, I prefer the Dynaudios for normal monitoring.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Bakhtin (Oct 1, 2021)

Genelec 8331 plus 7350a sub with GLM kit.


----------



## Ostinato (Oct 2, 2021)

Presonus Eris 4.5 with sub Temblor T8


----------



## Petrucci (Oct 2, 2021)

Adam A7X and DT770 pro


----------



## Denkii (Oct 2, 2021)

Tannoy Gold 7 at the PC + dt770 pro.
PC is also hooked up the the AVR so I can check it on the living room stereo with a pair of B&W 702 S2 with a sub.


----------



## markleake (Oct 2, 2021)

Eve Audio SC305. Embarrassingly better than I deserve.


----------



## hoxclab (Oct 3, 2021)

LSR305. I ain't bougie.


----------



## hoxclab (Oct 3, 2021)

Robert Kooijman said:


> A pair of IK Iloud MTM's as nearfield monitors. Still impressed by them. But it was crucial to mount them on stands, when on top of the desk there was no way to get rid of a certain boxiness. After a lot of experimentation, 20 cm glass blocks did wonders.
> 
> We also have a pair of high-end monitors driven by a linear-phase, active filter and discrete amps. But I prefer the much smaller MTM's. Very neutral, and the size allows them to be at a perfect nearfield position. For normal, tinnitus-friendly listening levels, there's IMO no need at all for a subwoofer.


This man clocks.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Oct 3, 2021)

I have a paid of iLoud Micro Monitors for my mobile rig. They are good, but there are is a design fault with them whereby certain notes cause some resonance problems. I have had them replaced twice but they have all demonstrated the same problem. IIRC Bb with certain piano libraries can be particularly unpleasant. (could be Ab though). Otherwise they are great and very portable.

Main monitors are a pair of Sonodyne SM200AK's - I also have a pair of Genelec 8030's.....


----------



## LudovicVDP (Oct 3, 2021)

I love the fact that there are a LOT of different studio monitors being used here. I had exected to see the same 2-3 references everywhere... It's not the case. Definitely, the best monitors are only the ones that work best for you (or for your budget... or your room... )

I have a shitty room (and speakers against the wall. The left one even in a corner!!) 
Kids sleeping. Neighbours... So I never updated my awful 100 years old Pioneer set. I'm on headphones almost all the time.

But sometimes, I'm looking at the Focal Shape Twin with envy. They would make little sense on my desk right now though...


----------



## SupremeFist (Oct 3, 2021)

LudovicVDP said:


> I love the fact that there are a LOT of different studio monitors being used here. I had exected to see the same 2-3 references everywhere... It's not the case. Definitely, the best monitors are only the ones that work best for you (or for your budget... or your room... )
> 
> I have a shitty room (and speakers against the wall. The left one even in a corner!!)
> Kids sleeping. Neighbours... So I never updated my awful 100 years old Pioneer set. I'm on headphones almost all the time.
> ...


Sounds like you're an ideal customer for the VSX.


----------



## clusterchord (Oct 20, 2021)

ATC SCM50 ASL - 3way mains
Fostex 6301B - sealed, single cone mix leveling/checking


----------



## GregSilver (Oct 20, 2021)

JBL 305p MK2 W


----------



## cedricm (Oct 20, 2021)

Adam Audio A7 pair + Adam Audio Sub 8
Room correction: IKM ARC3

Headphones
AudioTechnica ATH-M50x
Correction/Virtualization: Waves Nx Ocean Way Nashville / Waves Abbey Road Studio 3


----------



## Nico5 (Oct 20, 2021)

JBL LSR4328P, KRK 10s, https://www.soundonsound.com/reviews/avantone-active-mixcube (Avantone MixCube)


----------



## WWBiscuit (Oct 20, 2021)

A pair of white Yamaha HS8s.


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Oct 21, 2021)

Yamaha HS7’s


----------



## georgewmusic (Oct 22, 2021)

Monitors: Adam A5x + Sub8
Headphones: AKG K702


----------



## Colin66 (Oct 22, 2021)

Just bought my first monitors and pro headphones. Went for the Kali Audio IN-5's and Beyer DT990 Pro 
I got the ARC Software in the IKM Group Buy Promo and will use that to set up the Kali's in the next week or so, once my mic arrives.


----------



## Lex (Oct 22, 2021)

Neumann kh120 + Sonarworks


----------



## Loïc D (Oct 22, 2021)

A pair of Focal CMS40 (+ Sonarworks).
I confess I rarely use them, only to check mixes.
I work on headphones (DT880) most of the times (tiny studio not treated, wife, neighbours,…)

If I had more space, I’d probably go for bigger Focal or Dynaudio.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Oct 22, 2021)

Yamaha HS8's


----------



## khollister (Oct 22, 2021)

Dynaudio Lyd 5's and 9s sub


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Oct 23, 2021)

Boring, but Yamaha HS7 + Beyer DT770 Pro


----------



## BertInSJ (Oct 23, 2021)

JBL 308P mk ii


----------



## hoxclab (Oct 23, 2021)

JBL LSR305 they are getting ready to crap out I feel. :(


----------



## Rex282 (Oct 23, 2021)

Dynaudio BM5a Mk1 and BlueSky Pro Desk


----------



## CharlieCee (Oct 23, 2021)

KRK V8s
PreSonus E4.5s


----------



## Dewdman42 (Oct 23, 2021)

KRK V8's, but I kinda want to try something new...


----------



## Monkey Man (Oct 23, 2021)

Rode / Event Opals.


----------



## jonnybutter (Oct 24, 2021)

Blue Sky pro desk


----------



## TonalDynamics (Nov 6, 2021)

jcrosby said:


> Sceptre S8s, 1st gen Ilouds.
> 
> I see a lot of claims online about people having noise issues with Sceptres. It's never been an issue for me. Even at obscenely loud levels there's no audible hiss unless you get really close to the speakers...


Thank you for posting this!

I just came from the 'slutz 500-post long thread about these, and a lot of top engineers/producers raving about them there did more to sell me on them than any marketing ever could.

The aformentioned hiss was also brought up in that post, with most of the 5/10+ year guys saying it was a non-issue for them as well, and likely was a result of bad gainstaging (which I'd guess is probably the case myself).

Almost ALL of them mention the stereo-field clarity, being able to pick out mono instruments with great ease and precision... have any thoughts on that based on your experience with them?

Can't wait to get my ears on them!

Cheers


----------



## guerrax (Dec 16, 2021)

I currently work with a sennheizer HD660 but I'm struglling to choose between Adam A7X and the Eve audio competitor.


----------



## markleake (Dec 16, 2021)

guerrax said:


> I currently work with a sennheizer HD660 but I'm struglling to choose between Adam A7X and the Eve audio competitor.


Have you listened to them together to directly compare them? I think its always best to do comparisons with various shortlisted contenders using music you know before you make a decision, if it's possible.


----------



## guerrax (Dec 17, 2021)

You 're right. Unfortunately I live in Belgium and to have this opportunity is not obvisous.
But thank you for your comment. I think Eve has better options concerning the sound tweaking I also know the co founder left Adam Audio to create Eve Audio and so does kow a lot over Adam and how to to better according to his personnal tastes. Have you compared them ?


----------



## Kent (Dec 18, 2021)

KALI IN-5s with an EVE Audio TS-108 sub. absolutely amazing combo.


----------



## Collywobbles (Dec 18, 2021)

A pair of Focal Solo 6's and my last pair of crappy Samson headphones that only last about a year. Have some AKG k702's on the way though, will hopefully be a massive improvement.


----------



## markleake (Dec 18, 2021)

guerrax said:


> You 're right. Unfortunately I live in Belgium and to have this opportunity is not obvisous.
> But thank you for your comment. I think Eve has better options concerning the sound tweaking I also know the co founder left Adam Audio to create Eve Audio and so does kow a lot over Adam and how to to better according to his personnal tastes. Have you compared them ?


I have the Eve SC305s. They are excellent, I am very satisfied with them. I got them for a great price here in Oz a few years ago when they had a big markdown on this model specifically. They were far better than anything else in the price range because of that.

I did compare them specifically against various Adams at the time, and the bigger Eve 307s also. Actually I ended up liking both the Adams and the Eves. But the Eves I thought were more refined/even in tone and just seemed to punch above their price point considerably, especially for the orchestral style music I produce. I think having the 3-way design and the digital internal processing really helps.

Yes, the Eves are pretty flexible for sound tweaking with the DSP settings. Better than other speakers, if you really need that.

Mine have been super reliable. I blew a fuse once, that's it.

And I don't have many issues translating the mix to other speakers. I do occasionally find my good full tower hi-fi speakers pick up a little more separation and detail in the highs (kind of expected for a hi-fi speaker I guess with a non-flat response), and issues with the lower bass (e.g. low resonances on drums/timpani), that I don't hear on the SC305s. But then again, other headphones and systems I have don't show these issues up either, so for what the SC305s are, they do an amazing job. They are just 5" speakers after all.

/End Eve fanboism


----------



## hlecedre (Dec 18, 2021)

A pair of ADAM S2X and Alesis Monitor Ones ran through a Drawmer CMC2 monitor controller for A/B comparison.


----------



## guerrax (Dec 20, 2021)

markleake said:


> I have the Eve SC305s. They are excellent, I am very satisfied with them. I got them for a great price here in Oz a few years ago when they had a big markdown on this model specifically. They were far better than anything else in the price range because of that.
> 
> I did compare them specifically against various Adams at the time, and the bigger Eve 307s also. Actually I ended up liking both the Adams and the Eves. But the Eves I thought were more refined/even in tone and just seemed to punch above their price point considerably, especially for the orchestral style music I produce. I think having the 3-way design and the digital internal processing really helps.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your feedback ! This really helps !


----------



## cloudbuster (Dec 20, 2021)

I'm on the road with IK iloud micros and have some sweet DIY monitors in storage.


----------



## Vonk (Dec 20, 2021)

In the picture, Genelec 8330 with room cailbration. Out of the picture a pair of excellent but ancient (1977) Sony G3, sadly lacking room calibration. Mr Ted is my studio assistant, wearing Philips Fidelio M1 headphones. I generally use HD650s with dSONIQ Realphones for orchestral or DT 770 for band stuff.
And as you can see, I never throw anything away........


----------



## scarkord (Dec 20, 2021)

KRK RP5 Mk2 - Had to replace all the capacitors in the right-hand speaker a year ago which was a horrible job. Dreading the left-hand one failing one day soon. Although, they don't sound great so an upgrade might be a good idea


----------



## philamelian (Dec 20, 2021)

I was using Genelecs 8020s for many years due to room constraints in tandem with DT 880 headphones. Recently got ADAM A77x as my new studio room can handle the low end better now.


----------



## GregSilver (Feb 7, 2022)

My trustworthy JBL 305 had to go for the Presonus R80. Awesome speakers!


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Feb 7, 2022)

MorphineNoir said:


> Dynaudio LYD 48


Been looking at these and want them so bad...

My ADAM A5Xs are dying :/
One of the tweeters has lost the top-end and the bass driver is buzzing at high levels (I think the cone could have a slight tear in it)

I must admit though, that I have had them since 2012


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Feb 7, 2022)

proxima said:


> Adam A7X


I was looking at these online and read that they are slightly clearer than the A7Xs
So you have original A7s?


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Feb 7, 2022)

DJiLAND said:


> I'm using 6.0 Surround.
> Dutch&Dutch 8c front&side, Neumann KH80 rear surround (old picture..My kh80 went from the secondary monitor to the rear.)
> and little eve audio sc203.
> Neumann KH80 is a great speaker acoustically. When the MIR 3D is released, I plan to purchase an additional KH80 as a ceiling speaker and try the Atmos.


I wonder more about how long your eyes will last, with that many screens before you every single day


----------



## GeoMax (Feb 7, 2022)

JBL4328p and Sennheiser HD800S
JBLs are dying it seems as the balance is off by about 6db. I compensate for it, but I am looking to get something new.


----------



## Gary Williamson (Feb 8, 2022)

Eve Audio SC 208, sold my subwoofer after getting these, not needed!


----------



## cknapheide (Feb 8, 2022)

Presonus Eris 5 / AKG 240 Studio


----------



## ptram (Feb 8, 2022)

Mackie HR824 (original model).
KRK K-Rok powered by a NAD C 302BEE amplifier.

Monitoring is something that would like to upgrade, but at the moment what I have seems to work fine.

EDIT: Recently added a pair of Adam Audio T8V, to be used as surround and secondary monitors.

Paolo


----------



## greggybud (Feb 11, 2022)

Focal Twin 6 with Sonarworks here.


----------



## AndyP (Apr 8, 2022)

For my small second setup I treated myself to the Presonus Eris 3.5. And I must say, they are great, very transparent. For near field composing a real bargain.


----------



## KEM (Apr 8, 2022)

Right now I’m using the Emotiva Airmotiv 6s monitors with the JBL LSR310s sub (with Sonarworks of course), not a bad setup by any means but the new ADAM Audio A Series has really peaked my interest…


----------



## aeliron (Apr 8, 2022)

AndyP said:


> For my small second setup I treated myself to the Presonus Eris 3.5. And I must say, they are great, very transparent. For near field composing a real bargain.


Yup Eris e44’s here.


----------



## gsilbers (Apr 8, 2022)

I eneded up replacing my focal solo 6 with eve audio sc307. Much better low end and sound more open. for about the same price or less. 

This class D amplifier revolution is amazing.


----------



## AlphaCen (Apr 8, 2022)

Genelec 8030c


----------



## Monkey Man (Apr 9, 2022)

KEM said:


> ... but the new ADAM Audio A Series has really peaked my interest…


I see what you did there, even if you didn't!

It's piqued, but you said "peaked" in reference (see what I did there?) to monitors... or more-likely by-accident, I suspect.


----------



## KEM (Apr 9, 2022)

Monkey Man said:


> I see what you did there, even if you didn't!
> 
> It's piqued, but you said "peaked" in reference (see what I did there?) to monitors... or more-likely by-accident, I suspect.



You learn something new everyday!!


----------



## creativeforge (Jun 2, 2022)

easyrider said:


>



Are you using these? Any further comments on their use?


----------



## easyrider (Jun 2, 2022)

creativeforge said:


> Are you using these? Any further comments on their use?


Not yet mate….making do with my Adam A5X


----------



## RRBE Sound (Jun 2, 2022)

Genelec 8350 APM's :D :D​


----------



## Intron (Jun 14, 2022)

Barefoot Footprint01
Adam A7X + Sub8
Coleman M3PH Mk3 Monitor Controller


----------



## muddyblue (Jun 14, 2022)

Dynaudio BM5 MKIII + 9S(ub)


----------



## Vik (Jun 14, 2022)

Genelec 1032A


----------

